
Show HN: Historical tick-by-tick cryptocurrency raw market data replay API - tardis_thad
https://tardis.dev/
======
tardis_thad
Hi, I'm a founder of [https://tardis.dev/](https://tardis.dev/) which I've
built to scratch my own itch as couldn't find anything on the web that would
give me historical high resolution data for crypto markets (futures, swaps,
options included) with affordable pricing for individuals hence created my own
- hope some of you will find it as useful as I do.

There is a RunKit playground on the homepage so you can play around with the
API and client libs that are available on GitHub ([https://github.com/tardis-
dev](https://github.com/tardis-dev)). You can access historical market data
for first day of each month without API key.

It's raw non aggregated historical data API including full order book
snapshots & delta updates, useful for algo backtesting, designing quantitative
models, market microstructure, order book dynamics research etc. Currently
supported are BitMEX, Binance, Deribit, Bitfinex, Bitstamp, Coinbase Pro,
Kraken, Crypto Facilities and OKEx.

I'd really appreciate any feedback you have.

Thanks! Thadeus

